
Countries and coffee consumption - jcarden
http://viktorpetersson.com/2012/01/28/countries-and-coffee-consumption/
======
liquidcool
Not too surprising when you think about it; it correlates well with high
incidence of seasonal affective disorder and general lack of sunlight, as
caffeine is a natural antidepressant. Same reason it's so popular in Seattle.

------
potatohead00
Based on this data, geeks are most likely vikings.

------
jcarden
I'd be curious to see these statistics mashed up with some productivity stats
per capita.

~~~
mvip
Interesting. Yes, that could be a good part two.

~~~
FrancescoRizzi
As an Italian coffee addict that moved to the States.. I can only warn you
that measuring "productivity" in Italy can be a 'daunting' task. That being
said, I'd be one more reader interested in the topic.

